# Pending IGFA muskie from Alum Creek Spillway



## LadyFisher (Apr 19, 2011)

http://www.fieldandstream.com/photo...h-billfish-ryoal-slam?photo=6#node-1001445235

Thought I would share.  He isn't real big, but big enough to pend a record! Congrats to a fellow Ohioan on your pending record


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I caught a 44" 26lb musky 10 years ago on 6 lb test ??????? Could that of been a record ??????


----------



## LadyFisher (Apr 19, 2011)

Could be  When I fish, I keep a list of the current records. LOL And, it wouldn't hurt to send in the info and a photo!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Poor little guy  That musky just left elementry school


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

thats the dumbest thing I've ever seen. hes all but what 25 inches? I cant believe thats considered a record for any line class. shame on IGFA for considering this fish. It's not even a fish ohio.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

All I have are a few pics of me releasing the fish and me fighting the fish , thats it .


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ladyfisher, Good thinkin on trin to get your name in the books. Good luck. So what if its not up to others standards, as long as it makes you happy.
Bobby


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Stripers4Life said:


> wtf? thats the dumbest thing I've ever seen. hes all but what 25 inches? I cant believe thats considered a record for any line class. shame on IGFA for considering this fish. It's not even a fish ohio.



Aren't many if any 10#, 25" Muskies


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Maybe he could go fish the hatchery ponds with an ultralight. lol


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

MuskieJim said:


> Poor little guy  That musky just left elementry school


Amen to that!


----------

